# homemade pvc pumps



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

just posted this at a thread called pvc well buckets and I thought it would be useful here.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Dubai Vol
Almost. Here's the one you want:
A proper hand pump 


That is awfully cheap and made in China I bet it wears out quickly if it even works, surely their are ones that are costlier but will last longer? I remember seeing some simple homemade pumps made for shallow wells by the peace corps in my travels and they utilized PVC wish I new more. here is a simple one for deeper wells http://www.geocities.com/h2oclubs/

and the website it came from http://www.geocities.com/h2oclubs/index.html

or to buy them look here I like em but I bet shipping is a lot http://www.nzpump.co.nz/village-pump.html

now here are some really nice ones guess you get what you pay for.
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/ha...pumpshallow.htm
looks easy to install even a mindless twit like myself could do it, I found the latter part interesting did not know that.
quote Fast installation with any pitcher pump: Screw on drop-pipe 20'-30' long, slip into well and bolt down. Our 20' pumps may or may not pull water from more than 20' from pump (Most units designed for 20' but we now have a pump that will pump from 24' - use 30'-40' drop pipe). The length of the pipe does not make the pumping any different, only the level of the water.quote)
If you just want something simple and cheap that will work better than the crap you buy made in China from harbor freight see these 
TECHNOLOGIES DEMONSTRATED AT ECHO: PVC HAND PUMPS
those are what I think I saw in my travels guess you cant buy them anywhere as they are to cheap to make though probably over my mechanical ability to do. I suppose you could buy a nice one here http://www.tifac.org.in/offer/tsw/malay6.htm

to bad so much good small scale technology is not readily available in the USA where most everyone uses big machinery here in Kosovo there are little cheap tractors that are like giant tillers and are used for everything from plowing to hauling cows to a wagon taxi service. They run on little gas and are only around 500 euro to buy, they are everywhere the soliders call them Kosovo harleys
Ok I saved one of the best for last and I hate to say it but it comes from an inventor in Ohio http://www.thefarm.org/charities/i4at/surv/handpump.htm


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

I think I have seen some good DIY designs out there. If you can build it you can maintain it. Good thing to have during a power outage or while your regular pump is down for maintenance. It is also something you might be able to hook up to a savonius rotor or something like that.

The time and effort work required for pumping shouldn't be taken too lightly.
100 gallons from 100 feet = 30 minutes at 100w at 60% efficiency.
50 gallons from 50 feet = 3 minutes at 200w at 75% efficiency.

I wouldn't want to blow a gasket or anything, but if you keep it under 50 gallons and 50 feet it might be a nice workout every morning and evening before taking a shower. It might be a good way to complement a rainwater collection system. Similarly, if you did have a small rainwater collection system you could consider 3-5 minutes of hard manual labour once or twice a day as an efficient way to pump up your water pressure. It wouldn't save a lot of power, but it would save you the expense of an electric motor and pump, not that they are all that expensive. You could also have small hand pumps at each sink like the ones boaters use. If you don't use much water or electricity to begin with then at some point these simple manual systems make more practical sense.


----------

